# Bait caster rinse or not .



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Was told not to rinse bait caster after salt water use . Was recommended to just spray reel magic on the reel and only rinse the rod . Any experience not washing reels and using just RM.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

I rinse all my reels after salt water. No exceptions


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^ only magic my reels get is WD40 🙃 alway flush rod and reel with hose when back home 👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes rinse them then open the side plate to dry if it has one. Been doing this since the early 90’s and still have those reels.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Some of my equipment is from the early 80’s. Fished hard for decades, still look new apart from some jetty and or boat rash. Fresh water wash down after every use. NO EXCEPTIONS. When I was a wet suiter my rods and reel would swim sometimes as far as 50 yards to get to a rock. The Penn 980s would get a bath when I got home in a bucket of WD40. Drags bearings gears, never failed. That equipment caught a lot of Stripers, Blues and False Albies .
Keep ‘em clean, they’ll last forever.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

You WD40 guys (I used to be one) should be careful spraying it on your reel's soft parts. It is a solvent, very hard on rubber. There's a reason you can use it to remove roller marks or sticker glue... Rinse, not hard spray, all my reels with fresh water.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, lightly rinse, shake off excess water and allow to air dry. Reel oil on the roller gear pin occasionally.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hit them with a pressure washer or just a garden hose. Never had an issue either way. Pushing salt into a reel with water pressure is a silly internet myth in line with three blade props are speed props and four blades for hole shot and grip jacked up.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

3


Smackdaddy53 said:


> I hit them with a pressure washer or just a garden hose. Never had an issue either way. Pushing salt into a reel with water pressure is a silly internet myth in line with three blade props are speed props and four blades for hole shot and grip jacked up.


My take is that I don't want water, along with salt or dirt or whatever, in areas of the reel that are not protected well with seals. Way up under the skirted spool or under the bail roller on a spinning reel, for instance. The OP asked about casting reels, not too much experience, but I do rinse my couple of casting reels, too.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

WD 40 says to avoid polycarbonate and clear polystyrene plastic surfaces......

But i have always shot some WD40 in my reel handles on my penn spinners ,also like to spray my motor after i flush it while its hot so it will draw the WD40 in as it cools a lot of my reels are 25-30 years old never had a handle fall off 😁👍yet 😒

Also a pro tip 👌 if you have chipped paint or a area of corrosion on the motor block that you flaked off and cleaned yamahas are famous for areas around the head gasket...instead of trying to paint it, i clean it then brush a lil never-seize on the area it matches pretty durn good and it will stop and prevent future corrosion 👍


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I take mine inside and put them in the shower.


----------



## TreyWelch (Jun 3, 2013)

fattypoon said:


> Was told not to rinse bait caster after salt water use . Was recommended to just spray reel magic on the reel and only rinse the rod . Any experience not washing reels and using just RM.




Last time I didn’t wash my reel after saltwater use, I found out why you wash your reel after saltwater use.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I do but make sure I shake it out as the worm gear will hold water in my experience. Like Zika said lube that occasionally.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Rinse but don’t blast them with fresh water. Rods too.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Don't let my reels see this thread!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Like I said, I’ve been rinsing my reels with a pressure washer or water hose full force for over 30 years with no issues. I open the side plate after and let the spool and everything dry then a bit of lube if they need it. Mostly baitcasters but also a few spinning reels Abu Garcia, Shimano, Lew’s, Diawa, doesn’t matter. It’s not about what you want in your reels it’s about what has worked perfectly for me. Salt gets inside your reel when you reel wet line on the spool hundreds of times a trip. If you don’t rinse it out you will have saltwater sitting inside and the outside will be nice and shiny because you put a spritzer of reel magic or whatever lube on it. That does zero for the internals. Ask anyone if they have fished with me and seen any of my gear give me trouble and they will tell you no.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Always rinse off reels and let fly reels soak in warm water for an hour or so. Always back the drag off as well.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I don’t know boys, they must’ve made reels a whole lot different back in the 80s. My 980s used to swim in salt water with me 2-4
nights a week May-October and then get a WD-40 bath after a a garden hose rinse and they still work hard!!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Rinse all the time, spray maybe every 3rd use. Casting, spinners and fly.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Everything gets rinsed daily and soaked in warm water at the end of a trip.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

This is kinda crazy to me i grew up in salt water if you dont wash out or off your equipment, motor, trailer you want have it long salt is a corrosive and has to be removed to maintain the equipment its as simple as that as ive stated before lithium grease on trailer parts will make them last saltwater runs off like water off a ducks back.....


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Salt Away has worked well for me for decades too.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I rinse them, then dry them off with a towel. I open the side plate to let it fully dry out.

I tried the no rinse method, and sprayed reel magic or whatever on them only...yah F that. Sounded like a salt grinder the next time I went to use them.


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

TX_maverick said:


> I rinse them, then dry them off with a towel. I open the side plate to let it fully dry out.
> 
> I tried the no rinse method, and sprayed reel magic or whatever on them only...yah F that. Sounded like a salt grinder the next time I went to use them.





TX_maverick said:


> I rinse them, then dry them off with a towel. I open the side plate to let it fully dry out.
> 
> I tried the no rinse method, and sprayed reel magic or whatever on them only...yah F that. Sounded like a salt grinder the next time I went to use them.


Got ya . thx


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

A little splash if gets a little wet and in a bucket if it gets real wet. Put in a bucket of water (with spool removed) for a little bit then pull out and shake the water out, repeat a few times and let dry. Oiling too much is what takes them out. Oil makes grit and sand easier to stick and totally screws up moving parts like bearings, level wind, knobs, etc.


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

I spray salt away on my reels and rods while the motor is being flushed. I let it sit on the reels and rods until the motor flush is over and then hit them with the water hose.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

shallowskiff said:


> I spray salt away on my reels and rods while the motor is being flushed. I let it sit on the reels and rods until the motor flush is over and then hit them with the water hose.


I hold my reels under the pee stream while flushing the motor with SaltAway. Hot water and recycled SaltAway all in one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will pm you my address send them to me I will rinse them off for you.


----------



## david.herrilko (Nov 21, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Like I said, I’ve been rinsing my reels with a pressure washer or water hose full force for over 30 years with no issues. I open the side plate after and let the spool and everything dry then a bit of lube if they need it. Mostly baitcasters but also a few spinning reels Abu Garcia, Shimano, Lew’s, Diawa, doesn’t matter. It’s not about what you want in your reels it’s about what has worked perfectly for me. Salt gets inside your reel when you reel wet line on the spool hundreds of times a trip. If you don’t rinse it out you will have saltwater sitting inside and the outside will be nice and shiny because you put a spritzer of reel magic or whatever lube on it. That does zero for the internals. Ask anyone if they have fished with me and seen any of my gear give me trouble and they will tell you no.


Why would anyone use something as forceful as a pressure washer on a reel. How do you hold the wand with one hand and blast the reel while holding the rod. Clearly that will force water into areas it does not belong. A reel is never subjected to water of that force in daily use. pressure washer 1500psi hose water 60psi.


----------



## SupergrandslamIII (Jan 21, 2016)

I always rinse with freshwater and loosen drags for long term storage


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I hit them with a pressure washer or just a garden hose. Never had an issue either way. Pushing salt into a reel with water pressure is a silly internet myth in line with three blade props are speed props and four blades for hole shot and grip jacked up.


" I'm not a very smart man". But Moma said water pressure outside will force water, salt and dirt to the inside. I would think that if the manufactures wanted that stuff inside it would come from the factory with it??? Just saying


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

Human nature is funny. Smackdaddy shares what works for him and how he does it with no problems but then gets jumped on for not following the directions on "How it is suppose to be done and you can't do it that way".
Smack I believe I am going to get my pressure washer out and just do it because everyone says not to do it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rayreds said:


> " I'm not a very smart man". But Moma said water pressure outside will force water, salt and dirt to the inside. I would think that if the manufactures wanted that stuff inside it would come from the factory with it??? Just saying


How long have you been fishing baitcasters in saltwater? How many baitcasters do you own? How old are they and how much saltwater use did they get?


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

shallowskiff said:


> Human nature is funny. Smackdaddy shares what works for him and how he does it with no problems but then gets jumped on for not following the directions on "How it is suppose to be done and you can't do it that way".
> Smack I believe I am going to get my pressure washer out and just do it because everyone says not to do it.


Sounds like if a guy jumps off a bridge it might be a good Idea if you jump also. Guess you may be right....I'm going to watch both of you.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How long have you been fishing baitcasters in saltwater? How many baitcasters do you own? How old are they and how much saltwater use did they get?


Long enough to know that will not work for me. Glad it works for you????? Just think it's Bad advice! Reels are not designed to keep water out. Even if they were you can always have a seal failure that would cause a problem. 
My gear gets a rod rinsed, reel wet clothe wipe down and oil as needed. But do whatever you think BEST! But don't JUMP. You won't like the outcome. I THINK???


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I was like Smack, rinse everything with spray nozzle on high. Three times in two years I had to send my bait caster to get bearings replaced. Now I mist spray after each use and no problems.
Adding lube with out freshwater rinse is just like making a layered cake. Salt + lube, then salt + lube and repeat. You need to get the salt off.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> I was like Smack, rinse everything with spray nozzle on high. Three times in two years I had to send my bait caster to get bearings replaced. Now I mist spray after each use and no problems.
> Adding lube with out freshwater rinse is just like making a layered cake. Salt + lube, then salt + lube and repeat. You need to get the salt off.


Water by itself won’t raise oil or grease off. Try washing a oily pot off with just cold water. But it’s your pot your cooking in. So do what you think best.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I've always just done a thorough rinse with the hose and back off the drags until the next use. I should probably do more but never had an issue. Only issues I've seen are with cheap gear. They get wet and they'll seize in no time. Buy good shit and it will withstand the salt and abuse and give you years of trouble free use. Now after about 10-15 years they do start to look a little beat up but that has nothing to do with rinsing, LOL!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought 6 Penn Fierce spinning reels (3000/4000) 12 years ago when outfitting a new boat...$59-$69 each...all I have ever done is rinse them with a hose after fishing...all 6 of them are still working fine and I bet I still get another couple years out of em


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you rinse your reels and claim they are not seized up you are spreading disinformation and bad advice! Bwahaha


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Rayreds said:


> Water by itself won’t raise oil or grease off. Try washing a oily pot off with just cold water. But it’s your pot your cooking in. So do what you think best.


what are you talking about? Everyone knows oil or grease doesn’t come off with water alone.
Where did I say it does?


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> I was like Smack, rinse everything with spray nozzle on high. Three times in two years I had to send my bait caster to get bearings replaced. Now I mist spray after each use and no problems.
> Adding lube with out freshwater rinse is just like making a layered cake. Salt + lube, then salt + lube and repeat. You need to get the salt off.


Here is where you say to rinse with water. Maybe that is not what you wanted to say? Once the salt is mixed with the oil/lube, its not coming off with just water. At least mine doesn't.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Rayreds said:


> Here is where you say to rinse with water. Maybe that is not what you wanted to say? Once the salt is mixed with the oil/lube, its not coming off with just water. At least mine doesn't.


correct. Hence my reference to a layered cake.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

People will argue about anything even when they know nothing about it (except hypotheticals) then when they are hit with facts they’ll continue to argue out of pride. When you’re wrong just learn from it, own it and move on.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People will argue about anything even when they know nothing about it (except hypotheticals) then when they are hit with facts they’ll continue to argue out of pride. When you’re wrong just learn from it, own it and move on.


Glad to see that you see the light. Now you need to move on!


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

A couple of tricks I learned along the way. If you rinse your gear or not its worthless unless you DRY IT. This prevents - or helps prevent - water and especially salt water getting into your reels or sitting on your rod guides for that matter. Drying is key. 

My tackle - some of which I have sold on this forum is ALWAYS kept in a pouch. Keeps spray off of it and bumps and scratches. When I come back , even if not used it gets sprayed with a mild car wash soap and then washed with the shower setting on a hose. It then is set aside and then dried before stored. My reels look new, regardless of age and have much less frequent servicing intervals as a result. I fish hard and at least 2-3X a month. Mix of fly spin and plug. 

Regarding Plug reels and baitcasters specifically, they are much harder to maintain and the newer they are the easier they seem to go into the crapper. I have a few Shimano DLC Metaniums. One has already gone back (full warranty) bc it malfunctioned. While it was held up I bought a Diawa Coastal. Used it a few times and caught a ton of fish. I have a new reel service guy who is local and has been putting in carbon drags in some of my older reels. I brought him the Diawa and we couldn't believe the corrosion inside in a reel that was maybe used 4 times in long days in ENP which is arguably more brackish than Salt. He has seen this many times and believes many bait casters have a design flaw that allows excessive water to get in and stay in. Even when they are cared for as mine are. I never had this trouble with my old Calcuttas. Of course they didn't cast as well as the new ones either...... trade offs.


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

After working on reels for 5 years for a living with most of them being used on the Texas coast which is a hyper saline environment I’ve learned a few things to get them to go longer between services and less issues. Hosing down reels works for some people but I promise If you take a reel apart that’s been hosed vs one that hasn’t you’ll see a difference. I recommend that my customers use reel wash and occasionally oil your bearings. FYI for you guys that use reel magic it does nothing for your reel as far as corrosion it’s just a line conditioner.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

taylorisland said:


> After working on reels for 5 years for a living with most of them being used on the Texas coast which is a hyper saline environment I’ve learned a few things to get them to go longer between services and less issues. Hosing down reels works for some people but I promise If you take a reel apart that’s been hosed vs one that hasn’t you’ll see a difference. I recommend that my customers use reel wash and occasionally oil your bearings. FYI for you guys that use reel magic it does nothing for your reel as far as corrosion it’s just a line conditioner.


I used to work on reels for myself and my buddies. I learned everything I know from Alan Tani’s website. All of my saltwater conventional reels get a thin layer of blue Penn grease inside, Cal’s on the drag washers and TSI oil on the bearings. That treatment has worked very well for me.
I don’t do spinning reels. I’d rather buy a cane pole than ever take apart another spinner.


----------

